# Confused...?



## Schoning (Dec 24, 2006)

Hey there, 
I have two of these fans on there way, and I'm mounting one at the back to replace the 80mm and one on the side for intake. However, I only have the one CASE_FAN connector on my mobo, so how do I got about connecting the second one. 


http://www.antec.com/us/productDetails.php?ProdID=75012

Here are my system specs:
Intel C2D E6300 @ 1.86 GHZ
1gb Samsung 533 mhz ram @ 5-4-4-12-16 
320 Western Digital HD in SATA2
Gigabyte 945PL-S3 mobo
Intel 945 Express Chipset
Pioneer 111-D Dvd Burner
nVidia Geforce 7600 GS 256 mb Graphics Card
19" Samsung Syncmaster 940BW monitor
Logitech DiNovo Laser Media Desktop
Videologic ZXR-750 surround sound system. 
Foxconn TSAA861 case with 450W PSU


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

they also have a molex plug for you to connect with according to the diagram in your link


----------



## Schoning (Dec 24, 2006)

Oh ok, Well, will I be able to mount one on the side for intake by mounting it the other way? And will these fans make a big difference in my temps? It's running at 40 degrees at idle at 53 at full load.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Yes, a fan can both suck and blow just by turning it round. If you haven't got any other fans in the system then it should make a difference.


----------



## Schoning (Dec 24, 2006)

Ok sweet.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

Hello Schoning-
For the fun of it, run the calculator in my sig, add 30% to the final load. Take your time and dont leave anything out.


----------



## Schoning (Dec 24, 2006)

269 W :O I find it quite surprizing I thought it would be more than that. So 269 + 30% (81)= 350W

Here are the Settings. 
Dual Processor
High End- Desktop Mobo
Intel C2D e6300 1.86mhz No OC
1 Stick DDR2 SDRAM
nVidia Geforce 7600 GS
Single Card
1 Sata Drive
1 DVD-RW/DVD+RW Drive
1 USB Device
2 120 mm Regular Fans
100% CPU TPD
100% Peak Utilization. 

Did I do something wrong or is that right?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i come out about the same as you on the calc
your psu needs a min of 24amps on the 12v+ line for pcie


----------

